# Ceiling Fan Light Works, Fan Doesn't



## ineedhelp1 (Mar 20, 2012)

So this morning I threw a blanket to my bed, but it hit the pull switch, and the pull switch got in the fan (I _think_ thats what happend, could just be the blanket made something loose). Now the fan light works, and when I turn the switch on from the outlet, I can hear the electricity surging, but the fan doesn't turn, even when I use the pull switch. Thanks for the help!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The switch to contol the fan is a cheap plastic one and often go bad.
Kill the breaker to that fixture, remove the light kit and the see who many wires are on the fan switch and go buy one whith the same number of wires.
When replacing only undo one wire at a time to make sure you do not get the wires crossed.


----------



## ineedhelp1 (Mar 20, 2012)

But why would I buy a light kit if the fans broken? Or am I getting my terms mixed up? Sorry, I am not much of a handyman. Also the pull switch that (may or may not) have gotten stuck in the fan was the light pull switch, and the light can still be controlled and works.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I never siad to replace the light kit. To get to the fan switch you have to remove the light housing, and the cover or trim ring housing the fan switch.
There's 3 switchs in a ceiling fan in most cases, one with two wires for the light, another one with 2 wires to change the direction of the fan, and the one I'm suggesting you replace and one with several wires to control the fan speed.


----------

